# Clear Weather Tornado



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres a strange thing. One cloud maybe 5 miles long and 3 miles wide spawned as many as 4 tornadoes last evening. I mean it was just pretty as it was pure white as the sun glared off the clouds. Even one farmer 30 miles from here said it was just to pretty to cause any damage. But the "darn" thing did, just like a pretty woman scorned.

I stole this photo from a local News station. It hardly does the "nado" justice. However look how perfect the funnel is.

....more expected tonight, this darn weather has so much moisture in it you can barely breath.

Larry


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW that's something !!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if there is one cloud in sky and a tornado coming towards your house, it just might be a real good time to make peace with GOD.

maybe???? who knows


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This video became very popular real fast. This is a small twister about 22 miles SE. of me last evening.

Now this is one that Dorothy and Toto could ride home! Again same cloud as above just a different twister was spawned.

I can't help but laugh as one News station was so proud last year they sent their weatherman to Kansas to hunt tornadoes and could not get one on video. This year all the guy had to do was open his back door almost!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1545179605513290


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried to edit the above but got timed out. I was going to say open the video to full screen. There you can manipulate it a little to see the trees flying.

I believe that's a 10,000 lb, 50 foot tall white pine being thrown in the air. Usually they have a 44 inch diameter trunk and are around 50-60 years old. White pine is common here for farm homestead wind breaks. It also tells me that twister is heading north west which is unusual. I know this as windbreaks are always on the NW side of the homestead.

Also study the very end. Those are 38 inch wide by 12-16 foot pieces of white tin building coming down from the air. The black thing looks like a barn door or outside hog building roof. Even at the very end when looking at the eaves of the house you can see smaller pieces of white still turning and falling. Good news is from the debris I saw the house wasn't hit!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yet another reason not to live in Iowa.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

AS IF ONE WAS NEEDED :teeth:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo and Kyote,

You two just cant keep the keys idle can you? I try to show educational photos and videos that could save lives, and you both have to post non-sense. I give you both free range, and ignore you after we all were warned to knock the crap off and you track down my post and add insults to fuel to the fire.

You both are always stirring the pot. Why? Why do you do it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry Larry and don't mean to add fuel to the fire but I wouldn't live there either if I had a choice. I've been through tornados and seen their power, destructiveness and unpredictability. They scare the bejesus out of me.
I believe they were just poking fun not insulting you or Iowa. For the record, I wouldn't live in Oklahoma or Missouri either if given the choice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Each of us doesn't live in 49 states - and, by choice, whether we admit it or don't. Iowa just happens to be one of those for me.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodbye for awhile PT.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Mo Mo and Kyote,
> 
> You two just cant keep the keys idle can you? I try to show educational photos and videos that could save lives, and you both have to post non-sense. I give you both free range, and ignore you after we all were warned to knock the crap off and you track down my post and add insults to fuel to the fire.
> 
> You both are always stirring the pot. Why? Why do you do it?


yumpin yimminy!

I weren't stirring no pot. I really wouldn't live in iowa fer nuttin.

:teeth:

I really weren't stirrin no pot this time but WHY do I do it?

I guess I just forget how bloody sensitive some folks can be.

you see ,we don't, have safe spaces out here in idaho.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Mo Mo and Kyote,
> 
> You two just cant keep the keys idle can you? I try to show educational photos and videos that could save lives, and you both have to post non-sense. I give you both free range, and ignore you after we all were warned to knock the crap off and you track down my post and add insults to fuel to the fire.
> 
> You both are always stirring the pot. Why? Why do you do it?


Larry,

Yeah, honestly I wasn't stirring any pot either? I was just stating that i wouldn't live there. It's not about the people or anything like that. But screw that picture of that tornado....no thanks, we have enough in Colorado. And I have not tracked down your posts and targeted you, you are a little full of yourself if you truly believe that. I have basically forgotten and moved on from previous issues(like an adult would do) and I don't hold a grudge. I don't know why you think everyone is out to get you. So I can't answer your question.

I do have a question of my own though. Why is it that you post things on a forum where everyone is allowed to comment, only to get mad when people's comments don't fall inline with the way you think, and then your only recourse is "Goodbye for a while PT" and tuck tail and run? Why do you do that?

Understand this, you post on an internet forum, and in that forum are *great* people from all walks of life who are opinionated, have all different thoughts and their comments will always be part of the discussion at hand. If you can't handle this, a forum is most likely not the best place to be.

We all may not think the same, get along all the time or have all of the same interests. But we do have one thing in common, predator hunting....the reason we all joined this family called PT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd still visit you on the farm Mike !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...like I said...you are always welcome, same with all others. Boneheads not welcome...you know who you are.

Mo Mo your welcome also...just be advised you and I will have a side bar so I can demonstrate how we Iowaegians tuck tail and run.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

so angree, so vewy ,vewy, angree! :mrgreen:

larry ,you would be welcome at my campfire any time. an if you do show,I promise to stop picking on you. well, maybe tone it down some,I doubt I could stop. :wink:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Mo Mo your welcome also...just be advised you and I will have a side bar so I can demonstrate how we Iowaegians tuck tail and run.


I'm still trying to figure out what this exactly means......... :smiley-confused005:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

think he's saying he can run really fast. like forest gump.


----------

